# Mugsy's Tricks



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Mugsy is 5 months now and has several "tricks" under his belt. "Come" (which is quite handy when he is chasing the cat), "Sit", "Lay", "Dance" & "Speak" He responds to both voice and hand commands. I plan to teach him to roll over and shake too! It's fun. Maltese are very smart little doggies! 

Please share your dog's tricks too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley does..
Sit
Stay
Lay 
Roll-over
Up/Walk...on his back feet
Dance (in a circle on his back feet)
Come (only when he wants to!)








Give mommy Kiss!

We are working on shake and speak...

He understands and responds to many other words like "no sir!", "treat", "bath", "potty", "get a toy", "eat", "ready for bed?", "Wash your face"...(I am sure there are more...)
THEY ARE SO SMART!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Sit
Stay
Fetch
come (selective hearing on that command)
speak
give paw
beg
dance
lay (only when he is tired & needs a nap, lol)
Give kissy (even when not asked for one!)
For "Cookie!" he will do anything!!!










Mop the floors & sweep, lol, his hair is getting so long!

people sit 
and he chases us if we run, lol


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peaut can: 
stay
sit 
come
bang(play dead)
roll over
shake
paw
high five
dance 
jump
crawl
kiss
cry
people sit(sit on his bum, with legs out)

wow, I didn't realize he knew so many...I'm a proud mom!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

He can _play dead _and _people sit_??!! That's awesome! You guys are clearly doing something right. Our IzzyBella chases us when we run from her. We thought that was pretty clever.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 9 2005, 11:57 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy can sit, lie down and leave it. He also will let me put a cheerio on each paw and say just like that until I tell him he can have it. He's been hard to teach new tricks to because he gets so over excited when I pull out the cheerios that he just starts sitting and lying down and won't listen to anything I tell him! I blame him, but I'm also too lazy to really try to teach him stuff *lol*


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar knows:
Sit
Up
Walk
Give Daddy a kiss
Give Mommy a kiss
I think that is it


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker knows: 
sit
stay
down
head down (puts his head on the floor when in the down position)
give me a five (and give me the other one)
sit up (just say up)
dance (spins around)
wait
come


he refuses to roll over...and ive tried everything..he gets frightened.
he wont fetch b/c he has no desire to play with toys.
and i chose not to teach him to speak, b/c when i taught my moms dog to do this, she would bark at u when she wanted something, and i didnt like that.
i cant think of n e thing else to teach him..otherwise i would work on something new.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Cloud:
Sit
Lay
Jump
Kiss (my fav.)
roll over
Shake--this is sooooo easy. Just have your hand out and they naturally place their paw in your hand

Noriko
Sit 
Lay 
Clap hands
high 5
She's lazier or something

I KNOW they both know "come here." They just don't want to hear it! They know what I mean when I say to go:
Outside
Inside
Upstairs
Downstairs
In your crate


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow-we are way behind-Ruby Jean knows "bye-bye"







I think we better get busy!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Granted Izzy is only 10 weeks old, but I thought we should get started on some commands so this morning during treat and play time, we did the SIT command. She was too busy running in excited little circles to listen. I pushed her butt down and then pretended like she did it on purpose







and cheered and treated her.

I had to laugh out loud at what Cookie does NOT know. hahaha You guys are incredible with what you are teaching your dogs. I'd better get busy!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Prissy can:
Sit 
Lay
Crawl
Show me your belly
Wait
We are working on roll over and the Jack in the Box game she will get in the box but she doesnt come out when you say POP she just stays there.

ShinerMIN PIN) Everything has both hand and voice command
Sit 
Lay
Stay
Roll Right
Roll Left
kisses
Play dead
Spins to right and left
Fetch
Get you a tissue if you sneeze
Crawl 
Play touch, you get several different objects and put them on the floor and ask hi to touch and he paws at them.
Shake both paws 
High Five
Speak
Growl
Attack
jump over
wait
Treat on the nose and catch
leave it
Listen
Get that Bell (rings a bell on the back door when he needs to go potty)
Brings the food and the water bowl when empty
Load up 
Stand
Come
Bring it 
Get in your bed (he grabs his blanket and bear and brings them to bed with him)

I think that is it we are working on several for agility but he hasnt mastered those yet.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi
sit 
stay
time to brush your teeth and he comes and sits down
when its time for him to go out i say ok lets put on maxis jacket he runs to the couch sits on the arm of the couch and i put his jacket on
thats all he does







i havent really taught him more than that
i probably should but he is bossy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

all three know:

sit
down
halt (they're walking towards me, i say "halt' and they stop in their tracks)
heal around(they come and walk around me and sit down on my left)
stay(but not in front of a dog)
down from 15 feet away
roll-over
crawl
Over(to jump over a puddle or anything nasty OR a hurtle)
go potty
sit pretty
night-night
outside
inside
go to bed
go give "____" a kiss
wait
mommy, grandma, aunt cathy, aunt cynthia, home, casey, look, squirrel,( *SPRITE knows location of all the rooms-bedroom, kitchen...etc). And "let me check your butt"
*GRUFFI knows "lets go" and "w-a-l-k"(spelling of 'walk) and "camino" (walk in spanish)


AND i didnt think it was a hard thing to do: but all three know how to pose for a pic. i tried including simba....and he was sooo hard to control. and i can get the girls to stand on gruffi's back and they're all good. i cant wait till we get professional photos done.....LADYM--COME TO CALIFORNIA!!


----------

